# زيت زيتون من أفضل مزارع سكاكا الجوف



## الغروووب (16 مايو 2014)

*
زيت زيتون جوده عاليه

زيت زيتون عصره أولى على البارد

حلو وليس فيه مروره

من أفضل مزارع سكاكا الجوف

السعر (التنكه) 
الكبيره 16 لتر ب 650 ريال

الوسط 8 لتر ب 340 ريال

الصغيره 4 لتر ب 185 ريال

التوصيل و الشحن لجميع مدن المملكة
على حساب المشتري

للتواصل و الطلب 
جوال أو واتس اب

0540002208

يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 














​*


----------

